# March Against Monsanto explodes globally... MSM says little.



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

*March Against Monsanto explodes globally... World citizens stage massive protests across 38 countries, 428 cities... mainstream media pretends it never happened.

*(NaturalNews) The March Against Monsanto exploded across the planet today as protesters took to the streets in 38 countries and 428 cities to protest the world's most evil corporation: Monsanto. (Tweet this story #MarchAgainstMonsanto)

Protesters from New York, London, Berlin, Paris and even across South America, Asia and India rallied against the toxic agricultural practices of Monsanto, a corporation whose business model depends on poisoning the citizens of the planet, destroying the agricultural ecosystem, monopolizing the seed supply and hiring online character assassins to attack anyone who opposes its agenda.

Protesters worldwide took to the streets today to demand GMO labeling and bans on Roundup (glyphosate), the toxic herbicide chemical that even the World Health Organization recently linked to cancer. "We need to stop feeding humanity such a vile toxin," said one protester.

Watch the protest compilation video from RT here: (see more pictures below)



















*Mainstream media totally compromised, refuses to cover massive global uprising against Monsanto*

As expected, virtually the entire "sellout" mainstream media refused to cover the event, pretending that the citizens of the world aren't rising up against an enormous corporate evil that threatens the future of our planet.

The Associated Press ran a story mentioning local protests in Hawaii but refused to print the words "March Against Monsanto" or to even mention that these protests were taking place in over 400 cities across the globe.

Nearly the entire western media has been infiltrated and corrupted by Monsanto, including the once-respected magazine _National Geographic_ which now functions as the propaganda arm for the life-destroying biotech industry. National Geographic's magazines are now filled with multi-page ads for Big Pharma and Big Biotech, while its editors ludicrously attempt to paint scientists and citizens who have concerns about GMOs as tin foil hat-wearing lunatics.

Once-celebrated newspapers like the Washington Post have also been entirely overrun by Monsanto infiltration and disinformation. The paper's science editors function as nothing more than Monsanto puppets and propaganda mouthpieces, pushing biotech talking points as if they were scientific fact while utterly ignoring the realities of cancer-causing glyphosate, seed supply monopolization, genetic pollution and Monsanto's lawsuit attacks on farmers.

Today, *only the Independent Media covers the truth about Monsanto, GMOs and glyphosate*. Every mainstream media news source has sold out humanity to pure evil.

Here are some of the photos from RT's March Against Monsanto video:























































*New emphasis on glyphosate (Roundup)*

This year's marches featured increased emphasis on the toxicity of Roundup (glyphosate), Monsanto's weed killer chemical that's sprayed liberally on crops.

Glyphosate has been linked to cancer by the World Health Organization, and researchers around the world believe glyphosate is linked to increased risks of cancer tumors in humans and animals that consume GMO crops.

This photo from the Seralini study shows how glyphosate and GMOs caused massive, fatal tumors in laboratory rats:










Learn more about glyphosate toxicity and the dangers of GMOs at these important websites:
http://www.gmoseralini.org/en/
http://www.gmoevidence.com/
http://gmojudycarman.org/

Glyphosate is also now strongly suspected of contributing to the autism epidemic. Dr. Stephanie Seneff from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) is now warning that if the chemical poisoning of our world isn't stopped, nearly half of all children born in the United States by the year 2025 will be autistic.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Man, that article makes me angry, what a bunch of hypocrisy.

Specifically;


> mainstream media pretends it never happened. ...
> 
> Today, only the Independent Media covers the truth about Monsanto, GMOs and glyphosate. Every mainstream media news source has sold out humanity to pure evil.


How can they talk about honesty, integrity, or anything similar and then lie and propagandize in the same breath. It took me less than a minute to find the story on every major Canadian media outlet I tried.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/anti-gmo-protesters-rally-against-monsanto-1.2388102


> Protesters gathered in cities across the globe Saturday to rally against the American biotechnology giant Monsanto.
> 
> The third-annual March Against Monsanto was held in several major Canadian cities, including Toronto, Winnipeg, Calgary and Vancouver. In total, organizers said that events were being held in 428 cities in 38 countries.


http://globalnews.ca/news/2014209/anti-gmo-protesters-march-against-monsanto-in-canada-and-around-the-world/



> TORONTO - Hundreds marched in Toronto Saturday joining thousands around the world to protest against genetically modified organisms and agribusiness giant Monsanto.
> Global News
> 
> The "March Against Monsanto" protests are now in their third year and were held in several Canadian cities including Toronto, Winnipeg, Calgary and Vancouver. Organizers said that events were being held in 428 cities in 38 countries from North America to Africa and Europe.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/anti-gmo-protesters-march-against-agribusiness-giant-monsanto-1.3085229


> In their fourth year, the protests were part of a global day of action calling for labelling of GMOs in stores and a permanent boycott of what some see as harmful agricultural chemicals like pesticides. According to organizers, there was 600 protests planned in 48 countries.
> 
> Demonstrators were joined by some Ontario beekeepers, who symbolically dumped a coffin full of dead honey bees in front of the crowd. The bees were gathered from farms across the province where they died over the winter. Significant honey bee mortality rates in North America have been linked to neonicotinoid pesticides used on corn and soybean crops.


So, did anyone that actually read the "alternative news" article actually take the time to see if it was actually covered by "mainstream media in their country or do they just take it as gospel.

I am no expert on U.S media, I searched fox and the first result was;
http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/29142383/worldwide-protest-in-march-against-monsanto



> Hundreds of people marched through Tampa Saturday to demand more transparency when it comes to knowing what's in their foods.
> 
> This weekend more than 428 cities worldwide participated in the March Against Monsanto.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't watch the news much (as presented on TV), it just isn't believable anymore. But just practicing the art of channel scanning will inevitably bring you across a news channel from time-to-time. ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, etc. I never saw the first thing about this on any of the channels that I skimmed by. I haven't seen or heard of it in any of our local news papers either. I'm not saying there wasn't coverage, just wasn't much. 

I'll also admit that I may lean toward believing stories that condemn Monsanto products and practices, but that's because I've seen too many instances where Monsanto (and their lobbies) have made it so difficult for the average consumer to readily identify Non-GMO products. And then there's glyphosate, (better known as Round up) which has been linked to ADHD, Alzheimer's desease, Autism, Cancer, etc.

And then there's the connections to government via political donations which are designed to gain favor from the officials who have the power to make (or break) them.

So maybe the Natural News is full of s sh*t and maybe this was all over the MSM and I just didn't see it. And maybe Monsanto is getting a bad rap when in reality they are securing future generations with a reliable food supply that is full of nutrients and devoid of harmful chemicals. 

Or maybe not... 

But either way, I thought it was an interesting article and provides a thought provoking alternative to Monsanto's advertising slicks.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Monsanto is pure evil! Full of money and politicians in their back pocket. Don't forget they created agent orange. http://www.monsanto.com/newsviews/pages/agent-orange-background-monsanto-involvement.aspx


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I find the "news" on tv to be absolutely painful to watch. The way they spin things and the amount of coverage they give to one thing vs another gets me more than a little upset. I have NO love for mainstream media and a very low estimation of their integrity.

However, time and time again "alternative" news sites have shown to be far less trustworthy than even the most biased MSM. For instance, in my quick search this was the only article that had glaring untruths in it, and to make it even worse they were blatantly self-serving.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Please explain these untruths.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> Please explain these untruths.


Not sure if you are referring to me. I am not sure if squerly intended this thread to be about the media coverage, the protests, or the issue of gmo's, so I don't want to derail the thread more than necessary. Several of the untruths are glaringly obvious;



squerly said:


> *March Against Monsanto explodes globally... World citizens stage massive protests across 38 countries, 428 cities... mainstream media pretends it never happened.
> 
> *
> ...
> ...


The level of journalistic integrity in that piece is about as bad as it gets. Completely nonobjective, defamatory, and filled with self-serving "We are the only ones you can trust" propaganda.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> I find the "news" on tv to be absolutely painful to watch. The way they spin things and the amount of coverage they give to one thing vs another gets me...


And no matter what channel or talking head is "reporting" it appears they are all reading from the same script.


----------

